# Something This Cute Exists And I Didnâ€™t Know It?



## ~Jester (Jan 25, 2015)

Just had to share this. 
http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com...neplays&utm_term=20150123#z7VuBmZikSyxRdjL.97


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

good god it looks like it came straight out of an anime


----------



## ~Jester (Jan 25, 2015)

I know it's a fursuit character waiting to happen!


----------



## Gator (Jan 25, 2015)

you know what, i'm really surprised i haven't already seen one.


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 25, 2015)

Is what falling in love feels like?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2015)

You have never seen a stoat in its winter coat before? Yeah, they really are super adorable :3
I mean, they are weasels. And we all know how much furries love ferrets (which are related to stoats).


----------



## Pyper (Jan 31, 2015)

~Jester said:


> I know it's a fursuit character waiting to happen!



yeah, I believe so.


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 31, 2015)

Adorbs. :3


----------



## Half-Note (Feb 1, 2015)

There are a ton of those in Norway... Excuse me... *grabs shotgun and heads out*


----------



## ~Jester (Feb 3, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> You have never seen a stoat in its winter coat before? Yeah, they really are super adorable :3
> I mean, they are weasels. And we all know how much furries love ferrets (which are related to stoats).



We had weasels in our horses hay shed as a kid but I never actually seen a weasel/stoat in person but I really did learn how cute they really are.  I had friends in the past who had ferrets and yes they are cute and sooo smart but shit this little guy takes the cake in the department of ultimate cuteness. I find his/her sheer curiosity to be the highest factor of the cuteness.


----------



## Moogie (Feb 3, 2015)

Goshhh what a cutie pie! Love how it shyly keeps poppin' out. :3


----------

